

Snapchat CEO 'Mortified' Misogynistic Frat Emails Were Leaked - mmpozulp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/28/snapchat-emails-evan-spiegel-ceo-cofounder_n_5405389.html

======
DigitalSea
I'm not justifying what Evan said in his emails whatsoever, but why are we
chastising him for something he said many years ago when he was a stupid
fraternity bro? Oh, he's a CEO now and that means we need to go bringing up
his past and using it against him? That doesn't make it right. The real issue
here is Evan's privacy was compromised by the leak of those emails. If he said
what he said in 2014, then yeah, cause a storm of controversy, but come on.

And without casting stereotypes, the fraternity bro culture isn't just
localised to one person. It's a cultural thing that has been happening for
decades. People that attended college in the 60's were doing hard drugs and
talking in the same vulgar speak as Evan. Sure, not everyone is like that, but
this isn't new behaviour only limited to billion dollar app running CEO's.

------
andrewguenther
"I have no excuse. I'm sorry I wrote them at the time and I was jerk to have
written them. They in no way reflect who I am today or my views towards
women."

I would like to believe that this statement is true, but that frat boy
mentality is the exact kind of mind that would produce a product like
Snapchat.

------
mschuster91
Personal views totally aside, I absolutely despise people for leaking stuff
which is intended to stay private as long as it isn't whistleblowing about
actual law breaking.

That whole attitude of the tabloid press and its web spinoffs "press, press
and if pressure doesn't help then hack, as long as we get something that MAY
look newsworthy" aka "we don't care where the stuff comes from or how it was
obtained, as long as we can squeeze page impressions and money out of it" is
vile, disgusting and every single person "leaking" this kind of stuff should
be thrown in jail, keys put away and the "media" closed down.

You and your fellow "media" friends are undermining the trust in EVERYONE. Go
fuck yourself or invest some money to obtain _news that matter_.

~~~
jgeorge
Don't you realize now that your professional and personal success hinges on
the fact that you've never said anything ever even to your most private and
intimate friends that might in any way be offensive to anyone at all at any
arbitrary point in the future?

It seems like it's once a week now that someone is run out of town on a rail
for saying/doing/thinking something that the Teeming Millions disagree with.
And that for some reason that completely justifies a career death sentence.

I don't get it, and I don't like it. And it's not because I have any
particular skeezy email skeletons in my closet I'm afraid will come to light,
I'm just bothered by the current trend that the Thought Police can come in and
be judge, jury, and executioner, and anyone who even deigns to say "hey wait a
minute, that doesn't seem right..." gets thrown into the pariah patch.

